# Stamps



## Hyoho (Dec 4, 2017)

Watching Ngannou vs Overeem yesterday. Why dont more people attempt stamps on the feet? Seems to me be a very valid action. If your opponent cant stand up any more with broken toes it's all over.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 4, 2017)

It's a reasonably common tactic when fighters are clinched against the fence. I've never seen anyone manage to inflict serious damage with it though. Usually it acts as a distraction and be useful for getting an opponent to move their feet. Perhaps it's not as easy as you would think to manage bone-breaking stomps with bare feet against a reacting opponent while maintaining body control and avoiding counterstrikes, reversals, and takedowns.

I've never gone more than light contact on foot stomps in sparring, so I'm not sure what the biggest technical issues would be. Perhaps I could experiment sometime with the receiving partner wearing steel-toed boots for protection and see what comes out.


----------



## Encho (Dec 4, 2017)

Having had my toe  broken, and having someone stamp on my broken toe it really wasn't much of a problem and this was during sparring, so I can imagine in a real fight it would hurt but would not be a fight ending move. I can see it as a move to set up something else, pain wise maybe a 6-7 tolerable but did not take me out of the sparring match or distract me enough to not be able to defend myself intelligently.  I have also broken my ankle and walked myself 3 miles to a hospital so again painful but would not take me out of a fight.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Because when you're in a clinch you should be focusing more on positioning and frankly these guys can take knees and elbows to the head. They can survive getting pounded on the floor and getting kicked and punched. I think they can handle a stamp on the foot


----------



## Danny T (Dec 4, 2017)

Foot stomps are more for distractions and are aggravating but don't end fights.
Usually used to get the opponent to adjust their footing or weight distribution for an instant.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 4, 2017)

Used the right way, stepping on someone’s foot can be effective.  I did it and had it done to me a few times when I wrestled.

When people are “tied up” they’re not thinking about the possibility of their foot being stepped on; they’re thinking about throwing and being thrown, elbows, knees, head butting, etc.  When someone’s close enough, you can step on their foot and push them backwards.  The effect is like tying someone’s shoelaces together.  When it happens to you, it’s embarrassing and you feel cheated.  You feel like “how did he get away with something so simple and stupid?”  Regardless of how you got taken down, you got taken down.

As far as actual stomping, I look at it more as a distraction than anything else.  Think Sandra Bullock in teaching a rear bear hug defense in Miss Congeniality.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 4, 2017)

Wouldn't want to get swept getting to stampy.


----------

